# cd roms



## calypso665 (Mar 12, 2004)

i am looking for a 56x cd rom drive with 2mb of buffer-does anyone know if this exists, and if so, where can i buy it, i would prefer it to be black

thanx


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 11, 2004)

The most buffer i was able to find was 128kb 56x cd rom drive here at http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=27-132-015&depa=1


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

If im not mistaken CDROMs dont come with 2MB buffer; CDburners do. As for CDROM, http://www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.cfm?articleid=31&catid=4


----------

